# Boarding hedgehog



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello HC friends! 
I am getting married in Ohio in October and I am traveling from NC. I was trying to figure out what to do with my sweet hedgie girl for the 5-6 days that I will be gone. She normally travels with us but because it is going to be so busy I don't want to take her with us. Plus, traveling stresses her out and we are traveling with her in December and I don't want to really terrify her with all of that driving! (12-13 hr. drive) 
Any suggestions or stories to share about boarding experiences? My vet's office says that they can keep her there- but I am worried about dogs barking and such scary things for little hedgehogs. I don't really have any friends here that can take her that don't have crazy dogs or that are not afraid of hedgehogs. My fiance usually sits her while I am away, but he is going to be just as busy getting married!  I was just seeing what my options are. OR does anyone from HC live in NC who is willing to hedgie sit :lol: - just trying! Ha!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm in NC and would be willing to help if I can.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Larry I was considering it! :lol: 
I actually asked around at the school I teach at and I found a very responsible animal lover who LOVES to hear stories about my hedgehog who is more than willing to hedgie sit while I am away. Hooray!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw the post title and thought 'what the.....?'

"Boarding" when you live in a ski resort means something entirely different. :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

If you need help again I am in Raleigh and can help. I have a big dog but he does not get to go in the small critter room


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

MissC said:


> I saw the post title and thought 'what the.....?'
> 
> "Boarding" when you live in a ski resort means something entirely different. :lol:


PAHAHAHA! I'd LOVE to see a hedgie snowboarding!!! [grantid it doesn't freeze first...i wonder if u put one in a michelin man outfit...jk] i also live in a ski town and had to double take at the title of this post.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for all your help! I still hate leaving her no matter what! 

And no... my hedgie doesn't ski... she's a tennis player!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

allisonh said:


> And no... my hedgie doesn't ski... she's a tennis player!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love it!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I gess mine would be an armer maker like her mom!!


----------

